# 48 hrs trip on the Gulf Eagle out of Port Aransas



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had so much success with Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil for yellowtail in Korea last week and I am eager to test the lures for yellowfin.
So,I booked 48 hours trip on the Gulf Eagle out of Port Aransas on Oct 23 - 25.
I fished on the boat in 2007 and I had a great time with fishermen in Texas.
I hope weather cooperates. 

In addition to the lures, I like to test Heru Skipjack for yft in Guf of Mexico. The Skipjack is the hottest lure for yft in Panama and I am sure it works in Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

I won't be on the trip, but I'll stop by down there when ya'll get back.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

mjz said:


> I won't be on the trip, but I'll stop by down there when ya'll get back.


Any fishing opportunity from jietties or from shores for drum, trout or sheepshead around Port Arnasas ?


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I would recommend taking the Jetty boat from Fisherman's Wharf over to the North jetty...better fishing, no crowds.

Usually there's bull reds around the end of the South jetty, with some scattered trout around. I haven't seen any sheepshead lately though, still pretty early.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

bunch of red fish coming in off the jetties lately. about a week ago it was non stop kingfish action. saw probably 200 kings caught in a 3 day period and then they disappeared. but the reds will be around for a while longer


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Good to know they catch red fish off the jetties.
Do you recommend south jetty or north jetty ? 
And what they use for red fish ? Plug or bait ?


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

ksong said:


> I had so much success with Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil for yellowtail in Korea last week and I am eager to test the lures for yellowfin.
> So,I booked 48 hours trip on the Gulf Eagle out of Port Aransas on Oct 23 - 25.
> I fished on the boat in 2007 and I had a great time with fishermen in Texas.
> I hope weather cooperates.
> ...


Where can we purchase the Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

sureshot840 said:


> Where can we purchase the Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil?


 You can get them at www.jignpop.com

But, you'd better wait until I come back from the Gulf Eagle trip on Oct 23 -25.
I'll test the lure whether it is effective for yft or not on the trip.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

80g & 110g are currently unavailable. Guess your taking all the stock with you fishing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

